# Invite to all



## Monkey (Oct 17, 2003)

Hi All

I hope I did no toffend anyone with my invite to the Systema guys, anyone interested in real world combat is free to contribute or visit the board I posted in another thread, whether they do systema or not....sorry 

http://www.combatportfolio.com/go/combat-community/index.php


Monkey


----------



## David (Oct 17, 2003)

It's an interesting board - I'm reading through the archives before I post, though.  Some very nice articles and discussions, including how to do an Israeli Headbutt RIGHT.

Cool board, thanks.

-David

PS - I can't speak for anyone else here, but I see nothing wrong or offensive about your posts...thanks for the link!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by David _
> *I can't speak for anyone else here, but I see nothing wrong or offensive about your posts*



People are welcome to post about other boards on MartialTalk. We don't try or even want to be everything to everyone. I was a member of *Arthur*'s RMA board! Feel free to share information like this here, and good luck to *Monkey*!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

